# What the Heck!



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this :shock:.....
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1330633584


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The colors are beautiful but.... They look funny without dorsal fins.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

They look like someone just snipped their fins off......definitely don't like.

Not to mention, doesn't the dorsal help them turn and such?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been trying to decided if someone did this or if they were born that way. Either way it's terrible.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

No dorsal, and the back isn't even straight! I would never by such a malformed fish.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the poor boy is not only crazy deformed, but looks to have had his fin clipped off. :{ poor boy.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They should be ashamed of for listing such a deformed fish....How sad (


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow that is terrible. Shame on them.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Well assuming they were born that way, it's not really bad they are trying to find them a nicer home...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

No good breeder would breed bettas with bad backs or missing dorsal fins. If they were born that way it makes all the more worse.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> Well assuming they were born that way, it's not really bad they are trying to find them a nicer home...


I doubt they are trying to find a good home at that price......


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

:shock: Now that is just not right!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ummmm...All I can say is W.T.F. 
And $200?!?! Are you freakin kidding me?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think they were snipped either.. the whole back where the dorsal fin is connected would probably have the scales grow back abnormally if it was.
That hump is rather unattractive though. If it isn't a genetic thing that causes health problems though, I don't see the problem.. If they had smooth natural looking backs I'd find them pretty cool looking- I love the goldfish with no dorsal fins. If they're selling these low quality ones, they're probably breeding the higher quality ones as we speak..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor fishies i would've took'em IF THAT PERSON ISN'T CRAZY PUTTING $200 DOLLARS FOR THE FISH :-( that's just messed up, who would do such a thing??


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

To me, a responsible breeder would kindly put such deformed fish down or keep it in a non-breeding environment to live an easy life. Not try and say it's something special, expensive and a trait that should be bred for.


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

That's strange looking. The back is even deformed. Part of me hopes it was born that way and the fin wasn't snipped off.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

That's kinda creepy looking :shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

a friend of mine bought a beautiful cambodian girl from PetCo who's missing her dorsal. like the female in that pair, where it's supposed to be, is just a lump. x: those two are beautiful, i adore the male's color, but for $200.... i could get a wonderful breeder pair from a good breeder. or, a few good breeding pairs. :I


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

What the HECK?! Can you say deformed spine?! What is wrong with people?! I just hope they were born that way and didn't have their dorsals snipped off!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

they look to be born that way. I dont necessarily see this as bad. They look to be otherwise healthy fish too....... lets hope. I see this as an opportunity to potentially breed new tail variants. one should not sell these kind of fish at this high of a price though.


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

sharka91 said:


> they look to be born that way. I dont necessarily see this as bad. They look to be otherwise healthy fish too....... lets hope. I see this as an opportunity to potentially breed new tail variants. one should not sell these kind of fish at this high of a price though.


 
It could be, but I don't like that crooked spine. And the price is definately too high.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I guess it they are healthy and can live a normal life then there is no reason why they shouldnt get a nice home but I think the price is kinda high


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Big ears betta are fairly new and they also fetched a high price for quite some time.. -__- People buy new things up like that.. no one seems to be interested at that price though xD


----------

